# [Q] Bluestacks 0.8.2.3018 Some Apps,Games Black Screen Problem (OS: Windows 8.1)



## allursolve (Nov 30, 2013)

Like others I have also Black Screen Problems. This is not happening to all apps but especially in games like Temple Run , Temple Run Oz, Drag Racing Bike Edition even Twitter. For Games I can hear sound but nothing is visible in my eyes! I think my Bluestacks is latest (0.8.2.3018), I even make a new windows setup (Windows 8.1 is my OS) but problem still continue. So now anyone can tell me, what next I can really do to solve this weird problem?


----------



## Heart_Robber786 (Nov 30, 2013)

*Troubleshoot Incompatibility*



allursolve said:


> Like others I have also Black Screen Problems. This is not happening to all apps but especially in games like Temple Run , Temple Run Oz, Drag Racing Bike Edition even Twitter. For Games I can hear sound but nothing is visible in my eyes! I think my Bluestacks is latest (0.8.2.3018), I even make a new windows setup (Windows 8.1 is my OS) but problem still continue. So now anyone can tell me, what next I can really do to solve this weird problem?

Click to collapse



I think it's because of Incompatible driver software and/or other Windows Incompatibility issue.. Try to troubleshoot the app and Run under Windows 7 environment with Administrator Privileges or consider updating your driver software for your Video Adapter.. If nothing else works, You can always use Virtualization Softwares like Oracle Virtual Box or VMWare or any other to Create Virtual Environment and Install Earlier version of Windows i.e. Windows XP/Vista/7 or 8 .. Hope it helps..


----------



## LossyDragon (Nov 30, 2013)

How did you install Bluestacks on Windows 8.1? I've tried numerous ways and attempts but they all fail during install.


----------



## allursolve (Nov 30, 2013)

You might be right, I will try to follow your suggestion. Thanks


----------



## allursolve (Nov 30, 2013)

LossyDragon said:


> How did you install Bluestacks on Windows 8.1? I've tried numerous ways and attempts but they all fail during install.

Click to collapse



Nothing improvising but you will get an error if you don't install Motherboard graphics driver.


----------



## shafiqueshams (Nov 30, 2013)

*How can i backup bluestack data on my PC*

How can i backup bluestack data on my PC. any one help me


----------



## LossyDragon (Dec 2, 2013)

allursolve said:


> Nothing improvising but you will get an error if you don't install Motherboard graphics driver.

Click to collapse



My motherboard does not have a graphics card in it, but I have the latest driver for my GTX760.


----------



## Heart_Robber786 (Dec 2, 2013)

LossyDragon said:


> How did you install Bluestacks on Windows 8.1? I've tried numerous ways and attempts but they all fail during install.

Click to collapse



I've seen many people reporting issues installing apps and other softwares or repacks and kernel dll error..  If this is your case, consider refreshing your windows installation of you've installed 8.1 update from store.. Otherwise you can just perform a fresh OS install.. Hope it helps with you.. 

Sent from My Canvas 4.. Via XDA premium 4 app


----------



## codelover (Dec 2, 2013)

*Troubleshooting BlueStacks Black Screen Issue*

I would say this problem is most certainly caused by incompatibility or/and outdated graphic card drivers.
You can troubleshoot this issue with a program that comes with BS: *C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\HD-GLCheck.exe*
Run the program and save the output to a text file for easy reviewing later.


```
cmd> "C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\HD-GLCheck.exe" > GLCheck.txt
```

Open the output log and scroll to bottom to check for errors such as any missing *GL_EXTENSIONS*.
If you see any missing extension, you probably will be getting a black screen if the app or program required that GL_EXTENSIONS to runs.
A missing extension does not necessary mean your graphic card does not support that extension, it could be as simple as the driver is outdated or does not have the GL feature built-in.

Your can try to update your graphic driver by visiting the links provided below, use the '*Auto Detect GPU*' feature whenever the site support it.
Drivers from GPU OEM should be newer than the one provided by your PC OEM.
_* Recommend to use Internet Explorer for GPU detection; Java might be needed._


```
[url]http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/support/detect[/url]
[url]http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/auto-detect-tool[/url]
[url]http://www.geforce.com/drivers[/url]
[url]http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Scan.aspx[/url]
```

Good Luck!


----------



## LossyDragon (Dec 3, 2013)

Heart_Robber786 said:


> I've seen many people reporting issues installing apps and other softwares or repacks and kernel dll error..  If this is your case, consider refreshing your windows installation of you've installed 8.1 update from store.. Otherwise you can just perform a fresh OS install.. Hope it helps with you..
> 
> Sent from My Canvas 4.. Via XDA premium 4 app

Click to collapse





codelover said:


> I would say this problem is most certainly caused by incompatibility or/and outdated graphic card drivers.
> You can troubleshoot this issue with a program that comes with BS: *C:\Program Files\BlueStacks\HD-GLCheck.exe*
> Run the program and save the output to a text file for easy reviewing later.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I attempted codelover's method, failed miserably. I get so close to completing it and it fails (Screen capture: http://puu.sh/5AlZo/2065d2082a.jpg ). I guess I can do a system reload to windows 8, install it along with everything else and update to 8.1.


----------



## codelover (Dec 3, 2013)

LossyDragon said:


> I attempted codelover's method, failed miserably. I get so close to completing it and it fails (Screen capture: http://puu.sh/5AlZo/2065d2082a.jpg ). I guess I can do a system reload to windows 8, install it along with everything else and update to 8.1.

Click to collapse



See the post title, i was referring to the 'Black Screen' issues.

For your situation, you can try use the Offline Installer to install.
Also check the windows temporary directory for latest BS setup log, the log can tell why the installation failed in the first place.


----------



## Antonio2000 (Apr 7, 2015)

Why i have black point and quadrate, when i running clash of clans? please help to fix it...


----------

